# 2nd month on clomid totally different from first



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

this is my second month on clomid raised from 50g to 100gr. i cant believe the differnce in the way it has affected me.
Although i was taking a smaller dose the first month - i had a lot of side effects. this month i dont feel anything except hot flushs 
My cycle shortened to only 26 days from 28 and my period lasted only 2 days - my acupunturist said this wasnt good and maybe clomid wasnt for me. has this happened to anyone else?
am very confused and upset.
i dont want to stop taking the clomid - but what if the acupunturist is right.
any help gratefully received 
sooze


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi susieB

this is my second month on clomid, and ive also increased from 50 to 100mg.  my s/e's were much worse on the first month, i feel ok this month, got a bit teary one day but i was shattered so could have been that.  i did notice that my af was very very light and only for a few days but this can happen, my second cycle increased from 28 to 32 days, but this can be normal too.

i really wouldnt worry about it - it affects everyone differently and if you think of what the tabs are doing to your body its only to be expected

stay positive

DRE


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
It's my 2nd month too....although I've not increased my dosage (am on 50mg), I've had no side effects at all....yippeee.....although don't wanna shout too much incase the  creeps up on me when I'm least expecting it....
I agree with DRE, we're all "made up" completely different so the drugs will effect us in different ways too....as for the acupuncturist saying Clomid maybe isn't for you, you've only been taking it for 1 mth (only into 2nd now) so need to give it time to get results & I'm sure your consultant knows what he's doing  
Stay positive...sending you lots of  
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi

On my 2nd month my dose was increased to 100mg & I felt great a lot of the time. 1st month on 50mg I felt awful but I did start acu in month 2.

Oh & clomid made me more  on the higher dose but unfortunately AF was heavy & painful


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sooze
don't worry !

When I went upto to 100mg from 50mg my cycle length shortened and I only had a period for 2 days which is very unusual for me.  so you are certainly not alone.  my consultant is happy with the way things are progressing with no worries.

Each month my mood swings and s/e vary and there is no reason to think you are any different.  good luck


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

I have just finished my 2nd course of Clomid (50mg) too    I have felt miles better this time.  The 1st month tbh I felt quite ill . My stomach was killing me for 2 weeks, I was hugely bloated and couldn't fasten my trousers for a week and I felt   and  and  !!!

Oh and then of course the   appeared and I was absolutely devastated    In the 2 and a half years we have bee ttc, I have never been that upset when afd turned up.  I was 2 days late but spotting very gently, which had never happened before ever.  Everything raises your hopes doesn't it? 
I had bought a pregnancy test (which is now in the cupboard for if I ever need to use it  ) but the witch turned up 2 hours later !  

Anyway, this month I haven't had bad stomach aches or pains or been bloated.  Been shattered and had a few flushes (having one now  !) but not been too bad.  Maybe that means it hasn't worked ??  Got a day 18 test next Tuesday to see if I have ov.  My tests before were 29 and 28, so we will see. 

Hope you are all well

Natalie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Natalie

Just wanted to say that even if you've not had all the side effects or any ovary "twinges" it doesn't necessarily mean it's not worked this month....the symptoms may vary from month to month....
Good luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## LADYNAT (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Minxy

But I am having real big problems staying positive now.     After 2 and half years, it just feels like it will never happen.  And everywhere I go, I see babies or pregnant women 

My DH is trying to stay positive though.  I think he was really thrown by last month tbh. He has never seen me in such a state over the whole ttc thing.  I was absolutely sobbing and he was holding me and telling me that things would be o.k. but it doesn't seem like that at all at the moment     He said that it affects him too but he is trying to stay strong.  But I feel guilty as he is o.k. and I am the one that is having problems.  I keep telling him that if he want's to find someone who can give him a child, to walk away now rather than later but he made me realise that we had been trying for over a year when we got married and we knew that there were problems but he still married me because he loves me and want's to be with me and children are a bonus not a right    

But I cannot help but think that in 2 years time when we still haven't got a child, will he have changed his mind.....

Babydust to all

ladyNat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LadyNat -    sorry you have felt like that this month. some months are worse than others.  The last couple i have taken on the chin and stayed positive, others I have cried my eyes out.  Your dh is right in what he says about babies being a bonus and of course he loves you and he married YOU because he loves you.  just think that why would he want to go off and have someone else just for a child when you are the one he wants to share that with.

Don't give up hope, it might still happen.  We've been trying for the best part of 5 years and have had various obstacles on the way but finally I am ovulating and things seem to be moving forward, although that elusive BFP still hasn't appeared.

We are all hear for you to sound off too, we know what you are going through.  lots of love   xxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladynat,
I think all of us clomid girls feel the way you do when we get a bfn-af came yesterday for me and i am once again gutted[5th month of clomid]and  thinking it will never happen and the world is going to end .

What you need is some    -we are all here for you - i keep myself going by thinking of all the positive stories i read here and here from people i know who have been ttc for years and years and then it happens when they least expect.[I know this is really sad but when i am feeling the way you do , i read this magazine article which is almost falling to bits from overreading  about a couple who had reached the end of the line with 9 ivfs etc and had been told they would never conceive,then took chinese medicine and hey presto got pgt and then subsequently had 2 more -a real feel good story 

lots of love and 
vickilou xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

hi vickilou
really interested to read your reply. my acupunturist is certain clomid is not working for me and wants me to give it up and go with her - she seems confident she can help me more than conventional medicine.
Would love to know what kind of chinese medcine the people in the article used - i am taking herbs too at the mo.
its a hard lonely road we are going down - i feel it will never happen for me and feel depair when i contemplate the childless years ahead.......
anyway thanks again and love sooze


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sooze,
not sure why he is telling you to give upat this stage buti have read somewhere that taking clomid can shorten your cycle length[as in my case which is not very good as i already have a short luteal phase which clomid is supossed to cure!]

article just says it was chinese herbs boiled up in tea[tastes foul as you probablyknow] and every so often the recipe tweaked i think she was on it for about 3-6monthsand then went back to ch doctor for the same foul tea to conceive no2[within 3 months]

After reading that article the very next day i was outside the ch.dr.surgery waiting for it to open to make an appointment.i took the herbs-[oh my god that takes willpower to at least put up with the smell in my kitchen never mind the taste!]for 4months then started clomid and stopped because my gyny said they might interfere but i am thinking of taking them again[last resort tactics-today !!after another failed cycle]but i might resort to just accupuncture for now.

the interesting thing about the article is that the ch dr. specialises in infertility but she is based in London

vickilou xxx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

shes telling me to give up clomid because i didnt ovulate this month which has never happened before as far as i know  and also because clomid shortened my cycle from 28 to 26days and my period was very light. she said all indications are that clomid was not doing me any good in fact the reverse. 

About your ch. dr. i live in ireland so thats a stumbling block - could you or i write and ask her if shed recommend anyone around where we live.
i take the herbs at the minute in capsule form.
Thanks for your help lo
babydust to us all. 

Ps just cant stay off these boards and it s peak rate at the mo...........


----------

